# Which To Buy



## dochoot (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello, 
I have looked around for a while and am deciding between two used tandems.

#1 1995 Santana $850
#2 2009 Cannondale RT3 with upgrades (campy shifters etc) Close to an RT2 $1900

I made the mistake last year of buying my first road bike too cheap and by the end of the year bought a high end bike. Santana would be good to get started but don't want to waste the money if I was going to upgrade anyway. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm going to assume the 95' Santana is steel. If this is the case, then hands down, Cannondale is going to be better in all aspects over a 15 year old tandem of any manufacture. 

If you have time on your side, I would recommend lurking the classified for a used Cannondale. We purchased our 99' cannondale for cheap, and 10 years later, we could conceivability sell it for not much less. Cdale tandems tend to hold their values well over time. Like their CAAD bikes; very good value/performance for the money when compared with other bikes in the same catagory.


----------

